# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  M3D CubePro - Temperature Issues

## dasn25

Have been using an 3D systems cube-pro trio given to me from a colleague for about a month now without any real issues, however over time all 3 of the nozzles became clogged so I removed them and heated them up and pushed the clogged material out. 

Ran one print since and it worked fine, then tried to heat up one of the nozzles using the 'Nozzle Control' and it heated up, I plugged two of the fans back into the control board next to the heads and all of a sudden the nozzle started dropping in temperature rapidly and another nozzle started to heat up to 270+ C without me giving it any type of command. Now I am unable to turn the printer on without the nozzle that heated up to 270+ doing the exact same thing. Already unplugged/plugged all connections on the control board, ensuring they were in the correct spots, but does not seem to help the problem any.

Am wondering if this is more likely a nozzle issue or if I shorted something on the control board when I was working on the printer.

Any insight would be appreciated.

----------

